# Any recommendations for Lake Simcoe Camping & Fishing?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever camped at Lake Simcoe? I'm looking for a place near the lake with a nice fishing spot, not too many trees and as few bugs as possible. Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Haven't camped in many moons but what about having a mossie jacket with you? Keeps the mossies at bay and lets you widen the areas to go to if they're mossie infested but good biting fish.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

bugs are very bad this year, anywhere in the province. I've been out east, bugs where bad, muskoka and the bugs where bad, kawarthas, bugs where bad....

I usually don't bother even using bug spray because I don't itch from the bites (awesome) but there's an increase this year so the bugs annoy me, but still don't itch


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> bugs are very bad this year, anywhere in the province. I've been out east, bugs where bad, muskoka and the bugs where bad, kawarthas, bugs where bad....
> 
> I usually don't bother even using bug spray because I don't itch from the bites (awesome) but there's an increase this year so the bugs annoy me, but still don't itch


yikes, that doesn't sound good...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bugs are HORRID! People think I have chicken pox lol...

But where I fished was on lake mead up in the muskoka area. What was really awesome was that the wind on that lake is always up, usually in the morning I could cast out without being bothered much at all.

Right around dusk it did get pretty bad, had to soak in deet..


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Forgot where I heard this. Perhaps here or around the web. Instead of bathing in DEET you could spray up a mossie jacket with permethrin or DEET then don the jacket. Reduces the amount of chemicals on your skin.


----------

